# 2x2x2 - May 22-28, 2006



## dougreed (May 24, 2006)

1. U' B' R' D2 B2 R' D2 L2 B U2 R' B2 R2 D' F'
2. D' F R2 D' B R' B2 D L D R2 B' R' B2 R2
3. U' F2 U L' U F2 L2 D2 F' U L' F D B R2
4. B R2 B L' D' B' U2 B2 U' L' F' R U2 F' D'
5. U2 B R2 B' U' R2 D2 R2 U2 L2 F' L F R' F


----------



## Kirjava (May 24, 2006)

Thom Barlow
6.70
7.05 6.51 (5.46) 6.54 (7.34)

Alright..... don't like times being about 7 though 

~Thom


----------



## doubleface (May 25, 2006)

Christophe Thiriot

13.75

15.20,(21.14),(09.67),12.50,13.56

My first average of 2x2x2


----------



## Erik (May 25, 2006)

Name: Erik Akkersdijk
Average: 5.42
Times: 5.82, (7.43), 5.33, (3.21), 5.11

Not bad  (3.21 was lucky)


----------



## Kirjava (May 25, 2006)

Heh, I'm after you erik, just set a 5.62 avg of 10


----------



## mmwfung (May 25, 2006)

Average: 10.56
Times: 13.57 (15.31) (7.84) 8.69 9.43

Timed with 'The ultimate Rubik's cube? timer version 2.1'. The method I use: first make one layer and then use a COLL alg or OLL/PLL. Don't laugh at me, I never practise 2x2x2.

Michael Fung


----------



## FrankMorris (May 26, 2006)

Frank Morris
Average: 8.23
Times: (6.68), 8.23, (10.26), 9.39, 7.09

I should practice more on the 2x2...


----------



## Kirjava (May 28, 2006)

A-ha! 

5.00 avg of 10. I win.


----------



## pjk (May 29, 2006)

how do you all average sub-10? Do you solve it just like 3x3 corners, or have a separate method?


----------



## Erik (May 29, 2006)

I have an other method, aswell as kirjava. I use guimond method http://www.svekub.se/content/view/100/29/ or www.rubikscuberecord.com/ averaging below 10 sec is not very difficult when you know this method. What you can do too is: make 1 layer (it doesn't matter which piece is where), orient the 2nd layer and then permutate both layers with the algs on the site's I gave.
Good luck!
Erik


----------



## Kirjava (May 29, 2006)

I make the first layer on L, then rotate the cube (z') and do the top corners with CMLL.
I think I'll have to refine my CMLL algs though if I wanna sub-5.
I tryed guimond but was never any good with it.

~Thom


----------



## pjk (May 29, 2006)

I can only speak English, and minimal Spanish, have an English version by any chance?


----------



## Erik (May 30, 2006)

Guimond's method is in english somewhere on his site...
Congrats Thom! Nice average, however I won't let you walk away with that  
On sunday I had a chess tournament which went horrible, so I started 2x2 and timing on a chess clock which only gives round seconds. I thought I had sub-5 but, I can't tell with the clock, too bad... I'm coming after you

Would it be possible to solve the whole last layer corners together with the last corner of the 1st layer?...

Erik Akkersdijk


----------



## Kirjava (May 30, 2006)

I dunno about that... they'd be 23 orientations, for a start. Compared to the 7 groups I had to learn for CMLL, it's quite a bit.

Gunnar Krig proposed that you make a face, and then solve the rest in one algorithm. But even that is 200+ algs.

I really don't know how to improve, to be honest. I think I'll just optimise my CMLL for now.


----------



## mmwfung (May 30, 2006)

200+ algs??? Isn't it 3*43=129, because there are 43 CLL cases (include the solved case) and the first layer can only contain three different cases if the first layer is oriented.
Btw, what is CMLL?

Michael Fung


----------



## Erik (May 30, 2006)

CMLL is solving the corners and not caring about the rest of the edges like in COLL so it's handy for 2x2 solving... Btw, Thom i'm interesterd in those cmll algs are they long? Where can I find the one you are using?


----------



## Kirjava (May 30, 2006)

Ah, you're right. I just knew it was a high number 

CMLL == Corners of the last layer ignoring edges in the M and U layers.

http://grrroux.free.fr/method/Step_3.html < CMLL page

Note: I don't exclusivly use the algs from that page, sometime I use longer ones because I used to use COLL and I switched over to CMLL but about 5% of my algs are still COLL ones. I'll be fully converted soon.

Also, use archive.org to get different solutions for each case.

~Thom


----------



## pjk (May 30, 2006)

Chess, eh? Up for a game sometime?


----------



## Erik (May 30, 2006)

Sure PJK, where(internet) how?


----------

